# Trugreen already out in MI



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

They were applying granular with Lesco spreader. The bag said 25% urea, 8% potash.

I forgot the main numbers though. Doing the math, it would come out to about 12-0-5 but I thought I remember seeing higher numbers on the bag. No pre emergent.

Thoughts?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I looked again - it was simply 25-0-8. I was overthinking it (as usual).


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

They stopped by my house yesterday and tried to sell me services. I laughed and sent them on their way.


----------



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

They did a couple applications to a few of my neighbors' yards. I didn't actually see them out there doing it, but could see the little signs they put out. I'm only showing around 39-40 degree soil temps right now. I'm still a few weeks out from even considering putting down my prodiamine. Probably will do a light feeding towards the end of April, depending how my lawn is responding. Hit it hard in the fall.


----------

